# cigarette-fi



## xenochimera

some of here should still have money to buy cigarettes right?? 

 personally enjoy nat shermans, but they are quite expensive, what do you smoke?


----------



## necropimp

i roll my own... tobacco of choice is american spirit though i don't use the included papers


----------



## Jaw007

I quit ,and miss them dearly.But I feel much better.


----------



## Deadneddz

same


----------



## pcf

I quit more than 10 years ago-from 40 red Marlboro a day to nothing.
 If I can do it, anybody can.


----------



## BloodSugar00

I'm still on the Golden Virginia roll-ups but ever since I first read Allen Carr's Easy way to Quit Smoking I cannot take pride in it lol. He paints the true picture and I am no under no illusions that I am a nicotine addict. I have only been smoking 3 and a half years so I'm not too worried just yet but I do need to quit asap. Still, I'm heavily into Zappa atm and he was a chain smoker so I'm finding a wierd comfort in that currently!


----------



## krmathis

The best cigarette is a broken one...


----------



## BloodSugar00

Thats a difficult image!


----------



## leveller1642

I think nicotine is an excellent drug. It is a pity about the prevailing delivery system. Nicotine patches allow you to experience the drug without the carbon monoxide or chemicals. 

 I gave up smoking (and patches) a while back. I used to quite like Davidoffs in the red packet.


----------



## iriverdude

Hollywood's image





 and the reality






 Smokers smell, their sweat stinks and is slimey, and breath stinks.


----------



## xenochimera

i think if one quits before 30, the chances of developing problems drops significantly, although it is better to quit early of course....


----------



## Keithpgdrb

time to grow up and leave the cancer stick aside. its totally "out" anyway


----------



## necropimp

you know if you are only going to post anti smoking comments in a thread titled "cigarette-fi" you might be better off NOT POSTING

 sorry for the mini-modesque post but i'm tired of the holier than thou attitude alot of non-smokers have

 that said some smokers should rethink their smoking habits (like who is in the area when they are smoking)


----------



## yashicaman

Ah...the demon weed. I used to imbibe. One to two packs a day. Alternated between Camel Filters, Gitane Blonde, Drum or Samson Dutch shag rolling tobacco, Dunhills, Rothman's International, Players Melange, Players regular or light, Black Cat corks, and whatever else I could get my hands on. Cigars were fun and I liked the Nat Sherman's, Hoya de Monteray Excaliber series, Arturo Fuente Hemingways, Upmannn robustos, and many others.
 Pipes were cool--I liked Erinmore Flake the best. I still have a Peterson system pipe and a Kirsten pipe and a couple others, but they are just for show now.

 Damn, tobacco was fun. Cancer wasn't.


----------



## EFN

Locally I have to settle for a Marlboro red or Light. While I was in the US, my favorites were the golden short Marlboros.

 Once in a blue moon, I'd roll my own cigarette as well - those dutch Drums, they are awesome.


----------



## nickyboyo

Port Royal hand rolling tobacco, or when i need to get a real hit of nicotine- White Ox


----------



## malldian

Switched from Marlboro Reds to making my own. I highly suggest it, testing different types and flavors is fun and it is much better for you (not saying much).


----------



## mark2410

favs are Dunhill International, St Moritz and du Maurier. never really see the du Maurier in the uk though


----------



## leveller1642

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *nickyboyo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Port Royal hand rolling tobacco, or when i need to get a real hit of nicotine- White Ox_

 

What were you in for? (just joking) I always found it a bit strong. I used to smoke Drum a bit though. It's other stablemates, Bank and Midland, were popular choices when we were kids.


----------



## PiccoloNamek

I really enjoy Nat Sherman cigarettes, especially their Hint of Mint and MCD versions. Mmm, that is what real tobacco tastes like! The taste and smell is more like a cigar than a cigarette. I will also enjoy a good clove every now and then, usually a Djarum Black. There's really nothing quite like it.

 My usual consumption is only one per day (or less), so I'm not really (too) worried about the health effects. I can still shred the local DDR machine to pieces, so it must not be doing me that much damage.


----------



## fzman

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *BloodSugar00* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm still on the Golden Virginia roll-ups but ever since I first read Allen Carr's Easy way to Quit Smoking I cannot take pride in it lol. He paints the true picture and I am no under no illusions that I am a nicotine addict. I have only been smoking 3 and a half years so I'm not too worried just yet but I do need to quit asap. Still, I'm heavily into Zappa atm and he was a chain smoker so I'm finding a wierd comfort in that currently!_

 

and zappa, my hero too, btw, died at age 53 from prostate cancer (makes you wonder where he was putting the cigs.....).

 anyway i smoke hand-stuffed from D & R tobacco, and love them. i do lots of coffee like frank too, and roast my own.

 gotaa make them choices, i guess....


----------



## mechtech

I like Dunhills, but specialty cigarettes can be a bit expensive. Usually I just smoke camels.


----------



## rocker

Dunhill's & Dunhill Special Blend...you can't get Nat Sherman's in Vancouver anymore because they don't have pictures of brain tumours and rotten teeth on them to scare away people who pay $10 a pack for luxury cigarettes. I do like American smokes, Marlboro are good once and awhile...it is an interesting experiment to smoke a Sherman after 'regular' tobacco - very different nicotine hit like cigars, a slow lift off and very mellow - not your typical benzine blast to the frontal lobe or that bleachy taste of Player's...I dunno, Sherman's are up there with hash and espresso and chocolate to make for a nice after dinner contemplative mood - not the kind of smoke you will suck back on your way to work. So yeah! I vote for Shermies - now I'm jonesing!
 p.s. to all you non-smoking ballsacker's that have to stick your oar in - go suck a Filntstone's chewable and get lost!


----------



## nickyboyo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *leveller1642* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_What were you in for? (just joking) I always found it a bit strong. I used to smoke Drum a bit though. It's other stablemates, Bank and Midland, were popular choices when we were kids._

 

The only thing i should be locked up for is murdering music when i try to play guitar and sing- there should be new guidelines for maximum sentences for noise pollution in my case.
 Weird i know, but a pouch of White-Ox every now and then just makes you realise the pleasure of smoking a good strong tobacco every once in a while.

 If i am out in the pub, Dunhill's or Winfield's for me, usually 8's.


----------



## Barock

Superkings Blue for me. A fine smoke.


----------



## BloodSugar00

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *fzman* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_and zappa, my hero too, btw, died at age 53 from prostate cancer (makes you wonder where he was putting the cigs.....).

 anyway i smoke hand-stuffed from D & R tobacco, and love them. i do lots of coffee like frank too, and roast my own.

 gotaa make them choices, i guess...._

 

Haha! Yeah, I had wondered if his cancer was in any way contracted from smoking, namely metastisis. Apparently not though, unless he had perfected smoking out his other end
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. He was certainly unique enough to try it! A scenario like that actually sounds like a story Zappa might convey in the lyrics to one of his songs!

 Anyway, back on topic; Bought a pack of Marlboro Red and have smoked nearly the whole pack now- over last day and a bit- and they are far stronger than what I remember them (it's been about a year since I smoked my last packet of em)! Looked at a few websites today that specialise in cigars and speciality cigarttes- ***** me, be it bloody UK tax packing most of the punch or not, are they expensive! I was hpoing online tobacco might be cheaper- granted, the speciality cigs aren't too extrapolated in price to standard packs/brands here in UK- but cigars, which, I'd love to seriously try and be open to getting into, are very, very pricey! Talking 10-20 quid for one cigar, depending on type and 'model' etc! Introductory packs, sampler packages and/or hampers are a small fortune of anywhere between over 100 GBP to near 500 GBP! I was shocked and chagrined! Mainly disappointed though at having to take a raincheck at dabbling my toes in that pond
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 For now anyway...


----------



## Headphile808

Marlboro Red Box 
 Aloha
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Headphile808


----------



## BloodSugar00

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Headphile808* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Marlboro Red Box 
 Aloha
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Headphile808_

 

They've been a nice, if potent change! I think be back to my nice, mellow, earthy GV roll-ups after this pack expires though
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. That is until I quit....


----------



## EFN

I think we should create a Head-Fi Social group for smokers....It's light heartening to see bunch of folks still into this centuries old practice
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 Ah yes, my wife smokes too, and a heavier Dunhill reds for her which I find too hot for my blood (now I am rotating Marlboro Silver)


----------



## IceClass

I started smoking Gitanes non-tipped at fifteen.
 I quit at thirty after being diagnosed with Buergers's disease

 I can still be caught puffing on a decent cigar once in a blue moon when invited by a good friend but it's a really rare occurrence these days.


----------



## FooTemps

I smoked for about 3 years loved Camel Turkish blend stuff and my mainstay was Lucky Strike until they discontinued filtered in the US. For a good year I smoked them unfiltered and then that's when I quit basically. I still lapse and have a stick or two every couple months, but generally I probably don't smoke more than a pack every 4 months now. 

 It makes it easy to stop smoking when your favorite cigs are hard to buy or stale. lol

 Also, camel no.9s were surprisingly good for cigs that come in a pink box.


----------



## Lornecherry

Change one letter in the original title of the thread ...the f to a d. There, much better description of this thread.


----------



## Bencrest

Surprised no-one has mentioned electronic cigarettes? I've got one somewhere, and if I knew where it was, I'd be using it right now.

 As I've misplaced it over the past couple of days, I'm on 5 a day of the cheapest cigarettes I can get over the counter in the UK - Sterling Superkings Menthol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Still down from the 20 a day I was on at work, once I can find the old e-cig I'll get back to that, and cutting down strengths of nicotine liquid again.

 When I was a bit younger (I'm 23 now) - say when I was 16, I used to smoke completely different stuff to my colleagues / fellow students. Most of them were smoking Lambert & Butler, Benson & Hedges... I was smoking unfiltered Capstans, Woodbines, and Senior Service. I'd be amazed if they were still legal, have to admit I've not seen them for a while!


----------



## BloodSugar00

Yeah, theres definately a case for making this thread 'Cigarette-Di'; unfortunately, the fact is tobacco smoking- and smoking pretty much anything- damges the health. I'm reluctant to get into it as a hobby- seeking out speciality cigs and/or cigars etc- for the fear of actually kidding myself I enjoy it! I'd hate to make it harder to quit than it already is...


----------



## xkRoWx

I smoke Belmonts, but I'd do anything to get my hands on the Mild 7s. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have to quit, smoking isn't exactly a good thing for policing in the future. :/


----------



## laxx

Marlboro Lights. I cut down a lot from how much I smoked a few years back, but I think it's about time for me to quit.


----------



## number1sixerfan

I don't smoke, but I just wanted to say that I can't understand how anyone who drinks can bash smokers. For that matter, anyone who indulges in fast food, or doesn't exercise, or etc. 

 We all have life choices that affect our health and at the end of the day, whatever choice may be worth it to whoever. I am posting this as I enjoy a 

 Corona after a hard day of work! Smoke on!


----------



## trains are bad

I like cigars but can't afford them.

 As a very occasional cigarette smoker I prefer light cigarettes...Camel lights have been my favorite commonly available sticks but malboro lights will do in a pinch. Actually a chick at work got me started on Parliament Lights...a very mild, girly cigarette that I'm favoring right now. 

 I have always wanted to try 'better' cigarettes; as little as I smoke I can afford expensive ones, but the problem is that they go stale. Any tips on preserving cigarettes? I have thought maybe a nice cigarette case or maybe even ziploc bag would help. Only smoking a couple a week puts you in a minority of cigarette customers and I wish you could buy smaller packs or even individual cigarettes. With the decline in smokers I feel it's not as polite to bum smokes as it used to be.

 To the inevitable thread-crappers, it's true that cigarettes are bad for you, as many enjoyable things in life are, and despite the image of the chain-smoking nicotine addict, there are people that find smoking an enjoyable pursuit. There are times in ones life--late, cold nights; the end of a long shift; sex; fishing in the rain--that are perfect for a cigarette and if you prefer not to know what you are missing, then just let us be. 

  Quote:


 go suck a Filntstone's chewable and get lost! 
 

lol!


----------



## malldian

Airtight in the refrigerator should do.


----------



## PiccoloNamek

Quote:


 I have always wanted to try 'better' cigarettes; as little as I smoke I can afford expensive ones, but the problem is that they go stale. Any tips on preserving cigarettes? I have thought maybe a nice cigarette case or maybe even ziploc bag would help. Only smoking a couple a week puts you in a minority of cigarette customers and I wish you could buy smaller packs or even individual cigarettes. With the decline in smokers I feel it's not as polite to bum smokes as it used to be. 
 

Put them in a ziploc bag and put the bag in the refrigerator. It will keep an unopened pack fresh for months, and an opened pack relatively fresh for a least a few weeks. You might want to throw in a couple of silica packets though, to keep moisture from forming on the tobacco.


----------



## d(((--)))b

I smoke anything except for the minty-tasting ones.. i personally buy marlbrough red/light when I have the money....But I heavily rely on my classmates to supply me...


----------



## BloodSugar00

That's one thing I hate about being a smoker in the UK; the cost is riduculous! So much tax on em.


----------



## mark2410

meh as a uk smoker we live in the knowledge we pay for everything, we are the selfless givers who fund everyone elses health care and then we have a the good graces to die before we milk the system dry.


----------



## fzman

do not put tobacco in the fridge or freezer, and do not use silica packets-- this is exactly the opposite of what you want to do. tobacco likes 70% humidity to stay fresh.

 the best cheap moisture source is iceberg lettuce --it has no discernable flavor or odor, and is largely water. put the cigs in a ziplock bag with a smallish leaf of the lettuce-- just make sure it does not touch the cigarettes. the lettuce will give up its water and the tobaco will absorb it-- they stay humidified, and will be fresh and smoke sloely.

 just watch out for mold formation-- and don;t use too much lettuce.


----------



## BloodSugar00

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *fzman* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_do not put tobacco in the fridge or freezer, and do not use silica packets-- this is exactly the opposite of what you want to do. tobacco likes 70% humidity to stay fresh.

 the best cheap moisture source is iceberg lettuce --it has no discernable flavor or odor, and is largely water. put the cigs in a ziplock bag with a smallish leaf of the lettuce-- just make sure it does not touch the cigarettes. the lettuce will give up its water and the tobaco will absorb it-- they stay humidified, and will be fresh and smoke sloely.

 just watch out for mold formation-- and don;t use too much lettuce._

 

Interesting tip/technique, thanks for sharing! Despite my earlier post I am tempted to aquire some speciality smokes and a way of storing them and keeping them fresh is useful knoweledge.


----------



## PiccoloNamek

Quote:


 do not put tobacco in the fridge or freezer, and do not use silica packets-- this is exactly the opposite of what you want to do. tobacco likes 70% humidity to stay fresh. 
 

Number one, cigarette tobacco is already incredibly dry is does not need to be humidified. If anything, this will help to ruin it. Only cigars need to stay humidified. Two, it is common knowledge that keeping cigarettes in the refrigerator increases their useful lifespan. I am not quite sure why, but I have verified it experimentally. They keep their flavor much longer than a box of cigarettes sitting out in the open. Third, because moisture condenses onto cool surfaces, silica packets (or some other kind of desiccant) are necessary to keep moisture from forming on or in the tobacco box, or god forbid, on the cigarettes themselves.


----------



## fzman

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *PiccoloNamek* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Number one, cigarette tobacco is already incredibly dry is does not need to be humidified. If anything, this will help to ruin it. Only cigars need to stay humidified. Two, it is common knowledge that keeping cigarettes in the refrigerator increases their useful lifespan. I am not quite sure why, but I have verified it experimentally. They keep their flavor much longer than a box of cigarettes sitting out in the open. Third, because moisture condenses onto cool surfaces, silica packets (or some other kind of desiccant) are necessary to keep moisture from forming on or in the tobacco box, or god forbid, on the cigarettes themselves._

 

i really do, respectfully,of course, disagree. tobacco is tobacco. a cigar is tobacco wrapped in a tobacco leaf, a cigarette is tobacco wrapped in paper (often with a filter tip).

 i make my own smokes with a supermatic machine, and keep them in a plastic humidor. while it is easier to stuff them when they are less humidified, they smoke better when they are "moist". it is a simple fact that warmer air can hold more moisture than colder air (that's how dehumidifiers work, iiuc). 
 seems to me that that makes the fridge or the freezer a bad place to put a substance that "likes" to be moist.

 smoke 'em if you got 'em!


----------



## Cousin Patty

i smoke marlboro 27's...

 a menthol is good every once in a while. i'd never buy a whole pack though. 

 cigarette tax that just kicked in sucks. 6.22 for a pack at the gas station. no bueno.


----------



## theAEoN

I'll smoke Davidoff's on the way to work, but when I get home I'll stick to my briar pipe and some nice aeromatic virginia tobacco I get from my tobbaco shop.


----------



## Nick 214

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *theAEoN* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'll smoke Davidoff's on the way to work, but when I get home I'll stick to my briar pipe and some nice aeromatic virginia tobacco I get from my tobbaco shop._

 

I've been getting into such pipes a bit.. I've been all about the CAO America line of cigars, but I wanted to try something new... It's pretty interesting. 

 NK


----------



## SactoMan101

Many years ago I used to smoke Winstons--this was right when smoking Marlboro was considered "hip."


----------



## HippieTom

Tiedemanns Rød Mixture Nr. 3





 Love at first smoke


----------



## Zodduska

Anyone find creative ways to get around these ridiculous and oppressive cigarette taxes? I was thinking of ordering some name brand smokes internationally, rolling my own or maybe even switching to pipe smoking.. though I'm not sure how that would function during the quick smoke breaks I like to take throughout my work day.


----------



## gilency

Vincent Van Gogh got it right.....
 lung cancer-fi or emphysema-fi anyone???


----------



## tjohnusa

Marlboro Lights here....Sherman MCD for a treat now and then. I also like a cigar from time to time and have Thompson Pheonix Maduros in my humidor ($1.00 each). I can appreciate the folks that are either former smokers or others that never had....you are all correct in your opinion of us smokers. It is a dying concept, but if you never have you don't know squat....for those of you that are "former" smokers you must admit you would love to light one up....just for one more drag.


----------



## PiccoloNamek

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *gilency* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Vincent Van Gogh got it right.....
 lung cancer-fi or emphysema-fi anyone???_

 

If we wanted comments like that, we would have asked! Mind your own business and don't sully up our thread!


----------



## gilency

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *PiccoloNamek* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_If we wanted comments like that, we would have asked! Mind your own business and don't sully up our thread! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

NO offense intended. I am a health care provider an I have heard many times "I wish I would have known" well, you know now. See you around when you are on oxygen or on chemotherapy. (unfortunately something I see a lot).


----------



## PiccoloNamek

My consumption is so incredibly low (1 per day or less... one cigarette, that is, not one pack!) that I doubt that will happen to me. It would take _decades_ for me to consume as many cigarettes as the average smoker does in a single year. But hey, if it does, the way I see it as a determinist is that it was destined to happen. At least I will soon be moving to a state that allows euthanasia! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (P.S. I wasn't really angry. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## SiBurning

Haven't bought a pack yet, but the tax increase on roll your own is huge. We got off easy last time, and the big tobacco companies are also paying extortion through the settlements, so I guess it's time. Dread seeing how bad it'll be.

 I have both a supermatic and that other one. Also have a humidor, but it's used only for wrappers. Tried putting cigaretts in there, but if the foil is sealed, it's useless, and if you open it, it gets too humid. I think cigarettes need less humidity than cigars. The wrappers do well in there. Loose tobaccos is better stored in a jar. I just use mason jars and the metal humidor bullets.


----------



## lahtis

I smoke around 10 L&M Full Flavors every day already did like last 10 years :/


----------



## Zodduska

I quit a week ago and moved to Pipe-Fi!


----------



## malldian

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *SiBurning* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Haven't bought a pack yet, but the tax increase on roll your own is huge. We got off easy last time, and the big tobacco companies are also paying extortion through the settlements, so I guess it's time. Dread seeing how bad it'll be._

 

Looks like prices doubled for roll your own tobacco in PA. Still only 25 a carton though..


----------



## kelesh7

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *malldian* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Looks like prices doubled for roll your own tobacco in PA. Still only 25 a carton though.._

 

Yeah, I bought some Drum roll-your-own at 7-11 in Boston and it was over $7! A year or two ago, it was ~$3. 

 Nat Sherman MCD's for me, but I don't smoke anymore. Only when I'm quite drunk.


----------



## TedwardRoberts

My occasional smoke preference is anything with cloves. That said, I smoke less than one a week, generally whenever I'm drunk or extremely stressed.


----------



## baneat

Dutch blue drum (not the US stuff)
 rizla orange OR
 zigzag regulars

 cardboard filter.

 Can't beat 2-4 of those a day.


----------



## AlexLastName

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Zodduska* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I quit a week ago and moved to Pipe-Fi! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

That's what I'm planning to do; how's it working out for you? My pipes come in tomorrow and my pouch of crappy RYO Bugler should run out by the end of tonight. Used to smoke RYO Bali Shag (as well as a wide variety of pre-rolled cigarettes) which I really enjoyed until it was discontinued in the US due to the new taxes.


----------



## Bohemianism

No-ones mentioned my smoke of choice yet
 B&H (Benson and Hedges) - Smooths
 If I feel like something heavier, B&H - Classics

 When I roll my smokes which I most often do, Bank is the tobacco of choice.

 This year I probably average 1 cigarette every 2/3 days, and dammit I enjoy it. I hate people telling me I'll get cancer when they don't actually know my habit (besides there are enough doctors in my family capably of telling me). My grandmother on the other hand, she smoked 60 a day, God only knows how she didn't get cancer, or emphysema.


----------



## royalcrown

Quit smoking after one whole month of the "habit," if you could even call it that. I smoke one every odd couple of weeks, if not less.


----------



## drclaw

When I smoke cigarettes I either roll my own using pipe tobacco from my local smoke shop, or I smoke American Spirits Original.
 Most of the time I smoke my pipe


----------



## 003

Bad news guys:
Are the new FSC fire-safe cigarettes making smokers sicker than ever?

YouTube - Fire Safe Cigarettes - Or - Smokers as Lab Experiments

What you DON'T know about FSC cigarettes... VERY IMPORTANT

 Join the Anti-FSC facebook group and invite all your friends to join as well.


----------



## iriverdude

I was standing _in front_ of a smoker, my god I was retching and coughing. How could anyone want to smell like that? It's worse than horse manure.


----------



## GUNS

I'm one for the list of social smokers/when I need to relax. My dad was a heavy smoker (in fact it is what ultimately caused his death, but I'm talking at least 2-3 packs a day) and thus that is what gave me a taste for it. It's odd though because I can't stand the smell in the morning or earlier part of the afternoon, and I have to move away if someone is having a smoke at the bus stop etc. But in the evenings I find it really enjoyable. I'll only have the odd few during the week though, a pack will easily last a month or two!


----------



## IPodPJ

I used to smoke American Spirit. Since I switched to Marlboro Lights, I can't go back. Damn you Marlboro and your additives!! I just need to quite once and for all.


----------



## GUNS

Hah I forgot to mention what I smoke! Same as above, Marlboro lights.


----------



## Radagast

I've never heard of such a thing as a fire-safe cigarettes..don't people have more pressing issues? glad to say there is no such thing in Israel, and there won't be for at least a couple of years.

 I smoke around a pack a day of an Israeli brand (Noblesse).


----------



## EnOYiN

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Radagast* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I've never heard of such a thing as a fire-safe cigarettes..don't people have more pressing issues? glad to say there is no such thing in Israel, and there won't be for at least a couple of years.

 I smoke around a pack a day of an Israeli brand (Noblesse)._

 

And I know from experience that Noblesse is about the worst thing on the planet. I never figured out how so many people can smoke them over there. At least you know you're not doing anything healthy I guess. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I make and smoke pall mall lights myself.


----------



## Radagast

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *EnOYiN* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_And I know from experience that Noblesse is about the worst thing on the planet. I never figured out how so many people can smoke them over there. At least you know you're not doing anything healthy I guess. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I make and smoke pall mall lights myself._

 

Noblesse ain't that bad, once you get used to them. You know what they say; Noblesse kills cancer


----------



## komi

I am on Pal-Mall Light my self too ... Smoker for 30 years now ... and i dont plan to stop ...


----------



## BloodSugar00

Man, I've been smoking 3.5 years and I can feel the damage, nothing major at this point but a reduction nonetheless. I wana quit as soon as I can but I suppose if you hit past the 20 year milestone you may as well continue at that point, as far as health is concerned. Then again, I'm a bigger fool for starting to smoke in this day and age you could argue, though one could counter that anyone is succeptible to becoming a smoker, given the insidious and subtle nature of the addiction! I'm just glad I've read Allen Carr's 'Easy Way to Quit Smoking' whilst my addicition was still rather infantile/in it's early years, and know that, using that insight, knowledge and understanding about smoking/nicotine addiction, coupled with knowing myself/my strength, resources, capacity etc, I'll be able to quit sooner rather than later.

 I still enjoy Golden Virginia roll-ups, however.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And though I don't know anywhere where I can get my hands on em in the UK/over the counter- so it might just of been a one shot deal (any Frank Zappa fans?)!-, I have recently enjoyed smoking my way through a sleeve of Camel Full Flavours...


----------



## koven

reds for me


----------



## charliex

Well - it took 40 years and a pack and a half a day of Players Special Blend .... and a subsequent heart attack 3 years ago before I finally quit, and never looked back. Cigarettes up here in Canada are now $10.00 a pack and rising, pretty well banned everywhere. Merchants aren't even allowed to display or show them. Totally banned in restaurants, bars etc. You can even be charged for smoking in your own car if there are children present.


----------



## Steve The Egg

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *komi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I am on Pal-Mall Light my self too ... Smoker for 30 years now ... and i dont plan to stop ..._

 

Excellent another Pall Mall smoker! I alternate between the regulars and lights.


----------



## Crowe09

I started smoking when I was in college. I was a Marlboro Light user. You know, It really relaxed and soothed me up. I am not against cigarettes because, once in my life, I had been addicted to cigarettes. I just want to share that menthol candies helped me control my cigarette intake. I did not stop totally because once in a blue moon, I puff cigarettes. But, at least, it was controlled.


----------



## drewfus420

Dunhill Menthol for the past 20 years. Nat Sherman MCD's for a treat.


----------



## leveller1642

Until 5 days ago- Davidoff in the blue packet. I then put a 21mg (per day sustained release) nicotine patch then and left it on till yesterday when I put another one on that had been cut in half. I'll leave this on for 3-4 days then put a quarter of one on. etc etc. 

 I've been doing this for years when i get sick (not literally) of smoking. The pharmacists say I shouldn't be cutting them up, citing some lame membrane excuse, but with their income at stake, what would you expect?


----------



## E. Cavanaugh

Well, smoking cigarettes is a choice. They had been warned about it. I have lots of friends who are very dependent to cigarettes. They would prefer cigarettes over foods. I think, that kind of addiction is something that we should think of.


----------



## Zodduska

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *AlexLastName* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_That's what I'm planning to do; how's it working out for you? My pipes come in tomorrow and my pouch of crappy RYO Bugler should run out by the end of tonight. Used to smoke RYO Bali Shag (as well as a wide variety of pre-rolled cigarettes) which I really enjoyed until it was discontinued in the US due to the new taxes._

 

A little late getting back to you but it's been working out great, haven't touched a single cig since making the switch over a year ago and I light up the pipe multiple times a day. Often I pack half or even 1/3 full to get quick smoke breaks at work.

 The only problem I've run into is the scarcity of my favorite tobaccos, namely the ever popular and universally acclaimed Samuel Gawith Full Virginia Flake.


----------



## fhuang

those were the good old days....i had my last cigarette two years ago. i don't feel better or worst but i do miss it from time to time but, hey i get to save some money for headphones. why not! i used to enjoy camel and camel lights.


----------



## EddieE

I'm quitting next Monday, had the date set for a month. What I will be missing, though, is Cutter's Choice hand rolling tobacco, silver rizlas and swan extra slim filter tips.

 I think I'll miss rolling them as much as I'll miss smoking them.


----------



## pcf

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *EddieE* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm quitting next Monday, had the date set for a month. What I will be missing, though, is Cutter's Choice hand rolling tobacco, silver rizlas and swan extra slim filter tips.

 I think I'll miss rolling them as much as I'll miss smoking them._

 

Good luck to your quitting smoking (from an ex smoker/ London resident). I gave up over 10 years ago when I was on 40 red Marlboro a day.
 Think about it this way, it is only hard in the first few days. The physical craving goes away almost completely after 5 days. After that you have to sort it out in your head. A lot of people are shocked by the weight gain and go back to cigarettes. Trust me, it is easier to lose that extra weight than to quit smoking again.


----------



## EddieE

Thanks pcf!

 My thinking is that I quit before so I can do it again, I just have to stay quit this time.

 I was off them for two and a half years a few years ago but cracked at a stressful time.

 If anything getting through the initial giving up will be easier this time (though still very hard) because I know for a fact I'm capable of getting through it. Just have to stay quit this time.


----------



## EllisDee

i quit the evil mass manufactured death sticks, but i still buy benson & hedges silver to smoke weed everyday :-D 
 strain of choice = super silver haze


----------



## CrazyRay

I don’t smoke cigarettes, but I used to smoke cigars (20 years) until they were outlawed in bars.
 I do however have a passion for smoking paraphernalia.
 I collect Art Deco ash trays.
 Its kinda cigarette-fi?
 Anybody else collect ash trays?


----------



## pcf

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *EddieE* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thanks pcf!

 My thinking is that I quit before so I can do it again, I just have to stay quit this time.

 I was off them for two and a half years a few years ago but cracked at a stressful time.

 If anything getting through the initial giving up will be easier this time (though still very hard) because I know for a fact I'm capable of getting through it. Just have to stay quit this time. _

 

That reminds me of a joke I heard before:
 "Giving up smoking is easy, I have done it many times!"

 Hope it works this time. 

 Cheers! 

 Paul


----------



## Nocturnal310

Quote: 





leveller1642 said:


> I think nicotine is an excellent drug. It is a pity about the prevailing delivery system. Nicotine patches allow you to experience the drug without the carbon monoxide or chemicals.
> 
> I gave up smoking (and patches) a while back. I used to quite like Davidoffs in the red packet.


 


  3 brands i love
   
  Davidoff Lights (the one sold in india without those dirty images)
   
  Dunhill Lights
   
  Marlboro red ..but smoke marlboro lights due to lower tar
   
   
   
  became a smoker 3 months ago...so thought might as well share my opinions.
   
  contributing factors to me starting smoking:
  1. Mad Men (don draper makes smoking looks cool..cant resist)
   
  2. Gf (ex) ....looking at her smoking all the time.
   
  3. Clubbing/partying ...smoking helps socialise with chicks.


----------



## laxx

I went a year smoke free. Went on vacation with my friends to Asia and smoked my brains out for 2 weeks (about as much as I could considering my lungs aren't used to it). Not back in NYC and smoke free. It was a great 2 weeks while it lasted.
   
  Smoked a ton of Dunhills, though I did switch to Mild Sevens.


----------



## TheGomdoRi

Parliament Lights for me, very smooth and mild =_= and the recessed filter is pretty nice.
,


----------



## drewfus420

Dunhill Menthols for the past 23 years


----------



## keanex

I'm an occasional smoker, 1-2 a day, down from a pack a day. Throughout the years I've gone through many brands, from Kool to Salem to Marlboro. Lately I either buy the light blue pack of American Spirit or the $1 off Camels. I tend to buy on sale, so also the Newport Reds since they are always cheap. Sometimes I roll cigarettes. If I do it's the black American Spirit, no filter. I wish that flavored cigarettes weren't outlawed though, I miss the Camel Tins that had flavors like "Warm Winter Toffee" and "Mandarin Mint." You couldn't find a better tasting cigarette.


----------



## bhd812

try Dunhill lights, Nat Sherman or American spirit 100% american made..best smokes out there without all the crap found in the bigger brands!


----------



## Antony6555

I don't know about the rest of Asia, but I've been spending some time in China and smoking is pretty much ubiquitous here. It seems like pretty much every male over 16 smokes, and a lot of girls smoke too, but less heavily. There's literally hundreds of brands here, and I've found many of them to be superior to American cigarettes that I've tried, ie smoother and better tasting (Djarum, though is awesome and I haven't found cloves here yet.） My favorite brand so far is Suyan, it's extremely smooth and "pure" tasting. It's hard to describe, but I've never had a cigarette anything like this before. It's about $7 usd, but definitely worth it (I'm not a heavy smoker so I can afford to splurge). My second favorite would be this Korean menthol brand, I'm not sure of the name. It's technically a women's cigarette (and it's obvious since it's super, super slim). It's probably the lightest, smoothest cigarette I've ever had. In fact, it doesn't taste like a cigarette at all, more like smoking a mint leaf. A very unique experience. Anyway, if you have the chance, try a Suyan. It may be the best cigarette you've ever had.
  Quote: 





keanex said:


> I'm an occasional smoker, 1-2 a day, down from a pack a day. Throughout the years I've gone through many brands, from Kool to Salem to Marlboro. Lately I either buy the light blue pack of American Spirit or the $1 off Camels. I tend to buy on sale, so also the Newport Reds since they are always cheap. Sometimes I roll cigarettes. If I do it's the black American Spirit, no filter. I wish that flavored cigarettes weren't outlawed though, I miss the Camel Tins that had flavors like "Warm Winter Toffee" and "Mandarin Mint." You couldn't find a better tasting cigarette.


----------



## keanex

The reason I found the Camel's I mentioned to be the best was because:
   
  -They lasted forever. I would be smoking a cigarette still while my friend finished a Marlboro Red 100.
  -They came in really classy tins.
  -They each had great flavors, the mocha one, for instance, really had a chocolate taste without being overpowering.
   
  They weren't an every day cigarette though, more of a "desert" cigarette. Sadly flavored cigarettes were banned recently so they won't be sold again. In regards to the Suyans, thanks for the recommendation, but I barely smoke enough to bother importing.


----------



## nick n

Quote: 





xkrowx said:


> I smoke Belmonts, but I'd do anything to get my hands on the Mild 7s.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

  
  Ahhh Belmonts...activated charcoal filter. My old brands were those and American Spirits, maybe a few scant packs of Djarims too ( those dark clove ones ). I used to smoke ( 7 years ) and quit 7 or 8  months ago but then I remembered that natural tobacco is one of the best sources of vitamin B, forget which one, so I grabbed a pack of American Spirit replacements
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Here in Canada they stopped selling the American Spirits probably some stupid Trade-related thing. I get the Northfield Naturals---something like $13 a pack OUCH. Not having too many  just time to time. They DO go good with a nice espresso shot on a frosty morning. May lose interest again may not. Who cares about that. I figure from time to time it's like an inoculation against the evils of the world. All the BeePollen, AloeJuice, Spirulina, Reishi Mushrooms, PropolisHoney, H2O2 Baths, working outside, etc more than compensates for the occasional smoke.
   
   Northfields are more like a small cigar and don't have a very noticeable "kick" to them. That's the espresso :0
   
  During that S.A.R.S epidemic my brother had brought back some Ciggys from China when he was teaching English there. They had some herbal blend in them and they were amazing. Only got 2 packs though .Forget the name.
  Oh yeah speaking of flavored ones:  I also tried some CHOCOLATE flavored ones from China too. DEEEEEELICIOUS!!!!!!  Right *Keanex*?


----------



## DodgeMD

Quote: 





pcf said:


> That reminds me of a joke I heard before:
> "Giving up smoking is easy, I have done it many times!"


 
   
  Seems, that Mark Twain said it once =)
   
  As for me, Parliament Full Flavor.


----------



## Daysleeper

Quote: 





dodgemd said:


> As for me, Parliament Full Flavor.


 

 Used to do Parliaments. Moved over to Marlboro Mediums, then Full Reds. Dropped the cowboy stance and settled on Winston Full Flavor / Lights, alternating whenever I get the chance to buy a pack. For the everyday after-meal smoke, early morning dump, and numerous coffee breaks I go with Full. Caffeine and Nicotine keeps me droning on.


----------



## Nocturnal310

My current favourite
   
  Mild Seven Lights.
   
   
  the charcoal filter gives such a nice flavor......marlboro just tastes bitter compared to it


----------



## Albedo

For the time being.. Marlboro - Night Fusion.


----------



## Wash

Favorite cigs are definitely the marlboro blend no 54's. Although, I usually smoke L&M's or Pall Mall menthols, seeing as they are the cheapest. Bought a pack of Mavericks, they were alright, nothing special. Not really a huge fan of american spirits. I am a poverty cigarette connoisseur.


----------



## cifani090




----------



## pseudohippy

I never gave up completely but I have now switched to electronic pipes. Everything great from cigarettes with far less risk (we hope). Im down to zero nic even but it took me since April to do that. Im still down with smokers and think of them from time to time but the ecig is so much more enjoyable if you know what to buy and where to buy it.


----------



## Merck

When I smoked, my primary choice was usually Marlboro Light 72's.  I occasionally enjoyed Parliaments.  While in Paris for a couple weeks I found Davidoff Magnums and I liked them even though they were expensive.  I liked an occasional Newport as well.  I used Chantix to quit so that my newborn son would not associate the smell of cigarettes with his father like I did.  I actually enjoyed the smell of a Marlboro Light when I was younger.  I didn't want to advertise Marlboro to my son and the cost of a pack a day or more was really adding up.  I'm so glad to be done with them.  I still get the urge every now and then but it only took one for me to start back up the last time I quit so I won't even take a drag.


----------



## thrak

marlboro ligh... er, gold is my regular brand but i switch to dunhill reds when i can find them.


----------



## nick n

Just picked up a pack of YUMA Organic Reds from Germany I believe. Pretty expensive but why not. Just under $14 Canadian. Not too bad actually. A switch from the occasional sporadic Northfield Blues, the American Spirit replacement here. Don't smoke all that much so why not get fancy ones. It's the pipe tobacco smell wafting out from the Heritage Tobacconists that gets me in there every time I walk by.


----------



## ahmadmfz

In singapore... Most probably marlboro/winston/dunhill reds. Love the dunhill, ultra smooth...
  If it's scorching hot then it'll be marlboro black menthol or ice blast. If i'm really lacking financially it'll be pall mall.
   
  In Malaysia... Most definitely SKL (skylight) cherry pipe tobacco.. Damn there's nothing quite like it.

 Would love it if djarum black and parliements were imported to singapore.


----------



## EPcnD

I used to buy rolling tobacco, nothing beats a smoke from a fresh out of the pouch, hand rolled filterless joint. Favorite brands were Bali Shag (red pouch) and Stokkebyes. Great thing about rolling is that you save money - no one will ever bum smokes from you, each cig is about 1/3 cost and for some reason I feel like I don't get cravings nearly as quickly. Downsides are it gets you attention from security guards and police officers.  It's still terrible for one's health so a New Year's resolution of mine is to only smoke if its a brand I've never tried or a hookah within a group. Too bad lung cancer isn't curable, I really love smoking and would always take a drag after a foot race or other intense cardio.
   
  I enjoy clove cigarettes, bidis, American Spirits, Nat Shermans and I used to smoke a pipe in public until I realized I looked ridiculous.
   
  Worst smokes ever: Miami - a local Iraq manufactured cigarette that lasted about four puffs and felt like inhaling flaming sawdust.


----------



## joelongwood

Quote: 





pseudohippy said:


> I never gave up completely but I have now switched to electronic pipes. Everything great from cigarettes with far less risk (we hope). Im down to zero nic even but it took me since April to do that. Im still down with smokers and think of them from time to time but the ecig is so much more enjoyable if you know what to buy and where to buy it.


 
  Same here.......but no e-pipes, just e-cigs. Like you, I find it much more enjoyable than regular cigarettes (smoked hand-rolled for over 40 years)........better taste, no smoke, no smell, and a helluva lot cheaper. Plus, it allows me to acquire more gadgets. Last cigarette smoked was April 23, 2010 when the mail arrived with my first e-cig. And like you, I'm still down with smokers.


----------



## pseudohippy

What have you been using, device and juice. Im kinda hooked on my epipemods pipes and his pipe juice. I do like lemondrop from pinkspot and some of the Volcano flavors. When not using something bought from epipemods Im using a bombshell with tubetank running at 6v.
  
  Quote: 





joelongwood said:


> Same here.......but no e-pipes, just e-cigs. Like you, I find it much more enjoyable than regular cigarettes (smoked hand-rolled for over 40 years)........better taste, no smoke, no smell, and a helluva lot cheaper. Plus, it allows me to acquire more gadgets. Last cigarette smoked was April 23, 2010 when the mail arrived with my first e-cig. And like you, I'm still down with smokers.


----------



## joelongwood

Quote: 





pseudohippy said:


> What have you been using, device and juice. Im kinda hooked on my epipemods pipes and his pipe juice. I do like lemondrop from pinkspot and some of the Volcano flavors. When not using something bought from epipemods Im using a bombshell with tubetank running at 6v.


 
  As with headphones, I've kind of gotten into collecting various mods........Screwdrivers, Silver Bullet, Copper, Prodigy, Phideas bottom feeders, and a host of others. I prefer big battery (18650) mods because of time between recharging. My go-to vape is the Silver Bullet @ 3.7 with a standard Joye 510 and a drip-tip. I sometimes use a GLV-2 @ 5 volts, or a low res atty if I want an extra kick. I'm at 6 mg nicotene. After close to two years of using e-cigs, and purchasing hundreds of different flavored e-juice, I've found only a few juices that are in daily rotation. Ikenvape RY4, Alien Visons Boba's Bounty and Raf-A-Licious, Backwoods Brew Casablance, and Bluemist Vaping's DK Tobacco. Since I rolled my own cigarettes for so many years, I find I actually enjoy all the fiddling that seems to be a necessary component of using e-cigs. I've always wanted to try an e-pipe, and will most likely get one in the near future.
  I feel that any smoker on Head-Fi is a prime candidate for e-cigs, because, if you think about it, it's just more gadgets to play with.


----------



## pseudohippy

Wow, sounds like you have been through a nice collection. I actually have 5 of Matts hand carved epipes. Im kinda hooked on the pipe although all these mods look amazing.
   
  Im right with ya as far as headfi connection. What goes better than having a smoke while listening to music. Got my LCD on now while I got my new blowfish puffing away. Its perfect, and doesnt make my headphones stink. Here is a combo photo just for the occasion.
   
  Maybe we should make an ecig thread?
   

   

   

  Quote: 





joelongwood said:


> As with headphones, I've kind of gotten into collecting various mods........Screwdrivers, Silver Bullet, Copper, Prodigy, Phideas bottom feeders, and a host of others. I prefer big battery (18650) mods because of time between recharging. My go-to vape is the Silver Bullet @ 3.7 with a standard Joye 510 and a drip-tip. I sometimes use a GLV-2 @ 5 volts, or a low res atty if I want an extra kick. I'm at 6 mg nicotene. After close to two years of using e-cigs, and purchasing hundreds of different flavored e-juice, I've found only a few juices that are in daily rotation. Ikenvape RY4, Alien Visons Boba's Bounty and Raf-A-Licious, Backwoods Brew Casablance, and Bluemist Vaping's DK Tobacco. Since I rolled my own cigarettes for so many years, I find I actually enjoy all the fiddling that seems to be a necessary component of using e-cigs. I've always wanted to try an e-pipe, and will most likely get one in the near future.
> I feel that any smoker on Head-Fi is a prime candidate for e-cigs, because, if you think about it, it's just more gadgets to play with.


----------



## joelongwood

VERY nice pipes..........I'll definitely look into getting one, just for a change of pace from my tube and box mods. What size battery do those take?.....and do they take regular attys? I've tried various types of cartomizers and haven't found any I like.
  Vaping and headphones is a great combo........no cigarette smell to permeate the pads, the drivers, the wood, EVERYTHING! Before I discovered vaping, I never smoked around my headphones. Vaping has made listening a much more pleasurable experience.
  As far as an e-cig thread is concerned,  I actually think it's better to be around smokers in this thread........maybe we can get a few converts.


----------



## pseudohippy

They use a pretty standard ego 510 connection. The top photo is of the Tangerine Dream apple style. It is rockin a DCA306 from goodsense vapors and the MA306 lr atty with the earth Peterson stem. I also like the super huge smoktech dual coil cartos. I own a few of the empire mods drip shields and they work perfectly also.  Ive also used my tube tank on the pipes and it works great. The standard sized pipe uses a IMR 18350 flat nose 3.7v.  He also makes a high voltage mod using the larger batteries although I dont own one.  Well I dont want to sound like an add for epipemods but indeed I do like them along with his incredible customer service. He will make any custom pipe you want also btw in case you have some crazy idea, he seems to like those although the wait time for custom can be long, but being a headfi person Im sure you can deal with that lol.
   
  Check this link, it is to his photobucket album of basically every pipe he has made.
  http://s406.photobucket.com/albums/pp142/LikeNewPortfolio/Pipe%20Picture%20Bank/
   
  I think I may pick up a provari for my birthday though, kinda want to try a VV mod.


----------



## pseudohippy

Photo of all my smoking devices


----------



## joelongwood

Beautiful mods......I'm going to have to get me one of those.


----------



## MuppetFace

Any recommendations for online stores that sell clove cigarettes? Ever since their sale and distribution was banned in the us, I've been having to order online, so price and reliability are always a concern. I've considered trying those Djarum "tiny cigars" as an alternative, and maybe even e-cigarettes later.


----------



## Paul Graham

Just made the switch to vaping 4 weeks ago and never gonna look back.
   
  At present i have the Vapestick XL starter kit ( waiting on more carts )
  & just purchased the Tornado-T and Titan-T tank systems from Totally Wicked 
  The Tornado's my all round go to and favourite but i do enjoy the Titan a lot for more natural and smoother 
  draw.
   
  Starting to look at different flavours & some decent extras and mods now...


----------



## Paul Graham

Wonder if anyone has an image of their head-fi setup including a neat Vaping storage solution/stand etc???


----------



## pseudohippy

Quote: 





paul graham said:


> Just made the switch to vaping 4 weeks ago and never gonna look back.
> 
> At present i have the Vapestick XL starter kit ( waiting on more carts )
> & just purchased the Tornado-T and Titan-T tank systems from Totally Wicked
> ...


 

 Congrats to ya. Ive been at it 1year and 1month now. Ive got a Provari but mostly I just use my ePipeMods.


----------



## pseudohippy

Just got me a new Wellman pipe and thought Id share a photo or four lol.


----------



## mikop

hehe... I remember seeing a cig-fi 
   
  Just got into e-cig about 2 months ago and been spending my $ there... head-fi + e-cig are definitely not healthy to my wallet!
   
  Just a few of my stuff.
   
  Hi pseudohippy!


----------



## pseudohippy

Nice, Im a Penelope addict myself. Really want that percise+ though, is that the 18350 version? Love the brass caps. Saw one of those at my last vape meet and it was super sleek looking. Looks even better with those caps on it. Love the collection you got there.


----------



## fzman

Hello all.  I've given up cigs and have a lot of supplies for myo, including tobacco tubes, and machines, as well as a bunch of lighters (good stuff, not disposables) and ash trays.  I have mixed feelings about what to do with all of this stuff, I was a commited smoker/myo person, and have a bunch of $$ tied up in this stuff.  But, it's bad for you, so i am noit sure whether i should just dump it all in the garbage or sell it/donate it.
   
  any thoughts?
   
  Thanks,
   
  Mark


----------



## Valicious

My favorite is Swisher Blackstone Cherry cigarellos.  After that I'd say nat sherman Fantasias.  I've tried American Spirit, Lucky Strike, and Malboro Reds, I just don't like them nearly as much.
  And the Blackstones smell and taste like cherry candy


----------



## Paul Graham

Some nice updates there folks! 
  Im still going strong


----------



## PleasantNoise

I might be up too late at night, but I feel like posting here...
 First off, I don't smoke, I've never tried, and never will. I'm too scared that I might like it to try. (I have crap lungs as is, I play badminton and cycle, am borderline asthmatic, and get dreadful hayfever, my lungs get abused enough already..)
 Anyway, I've been working in a supermarket for the past few months, so I've sold a fair amount of tobacco,
 I've noticed a few things...
 Firstly, smokers are a funny colour, it's kind of like a tan colour, but it's a more yellowy orange colour, almost like a fake tan..
 Smokers tend to smell of smoke, or this weird musky smell, it's on all of them...
 rollies are so much cheaper than tailies, I don't even understand why people would smoke tailies....
 everyone who rolls wants yellow papers (standard), and yellow filters (super slims) (zig zag and boomerang here in nz)
 Also, I can't stand the smell of cigarette smoke.. but I have a friend that smokes port royal black label, that now has a pleasant smell to me... :/
 A worrying sign for me trying to avoid the stuff...


----------



## iriluu

I smoke socially. I need to fight the urge at events, but as stupid as it sounds, sometimes I just feel it loosens the sometimes tense atmosphere around me.


----------



## Paul Graham

Start Vaping. 
  Seriously, IT DOES WORK.


----------



## eucariote

Quote: 





paul graham said:


> Start Vaping.
> Seriously, IT DOES WORK.


 
   
  Tried that once, it was something else.  No bad smell, no smoke, LOTS of nicotine.  Wonder if that's the solution for a casual smoker who doesn't want to shorten his life..


----------



## LinkPro

Anyone likes the State Express 555's? Still my favorite to date, tried different Marlboro's but still prefer the smoothness of the 555's. Too bad they are not widely available in the states, the only thing I can get that comes close is Dunhills (also British), but still not as smooth


----------



## FNgr8

I'm an occasional smoker, maybe a cigarette after a meal once in a while.  Not much of a habit, I've stopped for weeks and months at a time simply because I couldn't be bothered to go to the store.
   
  My personal favourite brand:


----------



## ahmadmfz

Lucky strikes or Winston Reds


----------



## Rydock

Du Maurier signature are my brand of choice here in Canada.


----------



## AudioScream

Yessir, a fine smoke. Always pop the ball because I can't stand Full Flavors.


----------



## milarepa

This is the finest hand rolling tobbaco there is imo. lots of flavor, little perfume.


----------



## disastermouse

audioscream said:


> Yessir, a fine smoke. Always pop the ball because I can't stand Full Flavors.



This is my poison too. Had quit with Chantix but started back up again.

I'd really like a good e-cig. I tried them for awhile but I could never easily refill carts. They were messy and never worked nearly as well as a fresh cart. If some people with experience could suggest a good set of kit and refillable carts, I'd mightily appreciate it!


----------



## ExoticGunplay

cigarette's, it's horrible.  It's insidious and hard to quit.  I know my father smokes for most of his life and it's extremely hard to quit... Anyways somethings aren't for everybody, just don't start it belong in our previous generation.


----------



## pseudohippy

Quote: 





disastermouse said:


> This is my poison too. Had quit with Chantix but started back up again.
> 
> I'd really like a good e-cig. I tried them for awhile but I could never easily refill carts. They were messy and never worked nearly as well as a fresh cart. If some people with experience could suggest a good set of kit and refillable carts, I'd mightily appreciate it!


 

 You need to stop by a forum called ecf. It amazing like that of head-fi. E-cigs or PV's (personal vaporizers) have come a long ways in the last couple years. There is so much easy fill stuff I dont even know where to start. Plus all the rebuildables and wick styles. It has become quite exotic but you can also just get a nice easy fill system thats very basic. Ill PM you a suggestion if you actually request me to do that. Ill even link you to some sites. But keep in mind there are literally hundreds of good options available nowadays.


----------



## fizzix

just picked up an e-cig yesterday called the Inferno. First impression: I'd rather smoke a Malboro Red. But I'm concerned about my breath and the aroma I carry around me which are the biggest reasons for buying an e-cig. The e-cig takes care of that all together and it's cheaper. Still won't replace the satisfaction of an actual cigarette but I'm willing to make that sacrifice for now anyway. The thing that's bothering me is that I know it's "supposed" to be healthier than an actual cig and I feel I can agree. But my smoking habits only occur when I wake up, after class, after I take a huge ****, after I eat, after every hour of gaming and probably after every 2 beers. The thing is yesterday I had finished all of my studying, no work, and gf busy studying so I spent 5 hours of straight gaming. The ENTIRE time I was gaming, I was puffing away at my e-cig. That's 5 straight hours of nicotine. Are e-cigs really that much more healthier?


----------



## pseudohippy

Quote: 





fizzix said:


> just picked up an e-cig yesterday called the Inferno. First impression: I'd rather smoke a Malboro Red. But I'm concerned about my breath and the aroma I carry around me which are the biggest reasons for buying an e-cig. The e-cig takes care of that all together and it's cheaper. Still won't replace the satisfaction of an actual cigarette but I'm willing to make that sacrifice for now anyway. The thing that's bothering me is that I know it's "supposed" to be healthier than an actual cig and I feel I can agree. But my smoking habits only occur when I wake up, after class, after I take a huge ****, after I eat, after every hour of gaming and probably after every 2 beers. The thing is yesterday I had finished all of my studying, no work, and gf busy studying so I spent 5 hours of straight gaming. The ENTIRE time I was gaming, I was puffing away at my e-cig. That's 5 straight hours of nicotine. Are e-cigs really that much more healthier?


 

 The ecig doesnt deliver nicotine in anywhere near the doses of a cigarette so its not surprising you spent so much time puffing away. Also, the nicotine is about the least of your worries about whats in a cig so yes, I would say much much healthier. Right now you would rather a Malb Red but I assure you in time you will grow to like the ecig more than you ever did smoking a cig, it just takes time to switch habits. If you dont want to vape so much then go ahead and up the nic level. Just get off those cigs first and then work on eliminating the ecig all together by stepping down the nic over time. If you even want to quit vaping that is. Just some thoughts.


----------



## pseudohippy

ooops, double post. I swear I only hit submit 1 time lol.


----------



## fzman

anyone want to buy a bunch of myo stuff - tubes, machines, cases, lighters, ashtrays etc...?  I am a quitter!
   
  PM if interested - hope this is an ok post - just don;t know what else to do with the stuff, and can;t quite bring myself to simply throw it away.


----------



## disastermouse

I ordered an Odyssey from TW. Plan on replacing the tank with a Nova eventually.


----------



## JWahl

Quote: 





fizzix said:


> just picked up an e-cig yesterday called the Inferno. First impression: I'd rather smoke a Malboro Red. But I'm concerned about my breath and the aroma I carry around me which are the biggest reasons for buying an e-cig. The e-cig takes care of that all together and it's cheaper. Still won't replace the satisfaction of an actual cigarette but I'm willing to make that sacrifice for now anyway. The thing that's bothering me is that I know it's "supposed" to be healthier than an actual cig and I feel I can agree. But my smoking habits only occur when I wake up, after class, after I take a huge ****, after I eat, after every hour of gaming and probably after every 2 beers. The thing is yesterday I had finished all of my studying, no work, and gf busy studying so I spent 5 hours of straight gaming. The ENTIRE time I was gaming, I was puffing away at my e-cig. That's 5 straight hours of nicotine. Are e-cigs really that much more healthier?


 
  I can vouch for the vaping/ecigs as well.  I was smoking for 8 years and did smoking cessation class 3 times, with meds, with no success.  Since i've started vaping, I haven't touched a regular cig in almost 3 months now.  
   
  I agree that I'm probably getting way more nicotine overall because I use it more often but I suppose it's not inherently unhealthy.  I sure as heck feel a lot better.  I've also gotten into the hobby aspect of it as far as trying different units and cartomizer systems.  I'm currently using the new Joyetech EVIC with Vivi Nova tank:
   
   

   
  Old picture now but you can see it sitting to the right of my monitor


----------



## Tsujigiri

Lucky Strikes usually, but Nat Sherman MCD's every once in a while. Strange thing is I've been smoking over a year and haven't gotten addicted.


----------



## pseudohippy

We really need separate Cigfi and Vapefi threads.


----------



## Paul Graham

Quote: 





pseudohippy said:


> We really need separate Cigfi and Vapefi threads.


 
   
  No offence to the smokers but I think this is an extremely good idea 
  I mean Cig Fi really should be about e-cigs anyway and not smoking.
  Lets see what others think.


----------



## pseudohippy

I just bought a flat top for the evic and the crazy thing is I dont even have an evic yet lol. Im on the list to get one through a coop though. Just a matter of time. Been looking forward to one since I saw those sweet looking flat tops for them.


----------



## Paul Graham

Needed some new gear as my Totally wicked stuff was falling apart, 
  So I went back to Vapestick and Im giving this one a go now, It arrived in the post about 15 minutes before I took the photos lol... 
   
  Vapestick XL kit >


----------



## pseudohippy

Wow, the Vapestick looks pretty darn slick. What all does it hold. Crazy thin looking. It is working good? Some of the cigalikes work great and some dont. I have an eroll kit here that I love.


----------



## Paul Graham

It holds a whole e-cig ( Battery and cart ), three spare carts and charges a spare battery.
  Working really well so far ( It only arrived this morning lol )
  The material on the charging box/cart is that rubberized plastic.
  Its a really nice bit of kit actually, Cost me £43 including shipping.


----------



## pseudohippy

Quote: 





paul graham said:


> It holds a whole e-cig ( Battery and cart ), three spare carts and charges a spare battery.
> Working really well so far ( It only arrived this morning lol )
> The material on the charging box/cart is that rubberized plastic.
> Its a really nice bit of kit actually, Cost me £43 including shipping.


 
   
  Thats the big plus for me that it holds the entire battery with the cart attached. I got tired of having to take it apart to put it back in the PCC. Have you seen the erolls. Ive been impressed with mine. It only holds one battery at a time but it doesnt need to be taken apart to charge. It uses ego-c atomizers and tank system. Pretty cool, but wish it had room for spare carts or something. The tanks are really small, maybe 1mil or less. Let me know how it goes with this system, I may get one.


----------



## Paul Graham

Quote: 





pseudohippy said:


> Thats the big plus for me that it holds the entire battery with the cart attached. I got tired of having to take it apart to put it back in the PCC. Have you seen the erolls. Ive been impressed with mine. It only holds one battery at a time but it doesnt need to be taken apart to charge. It uses ego-c atomizers and tank system. Pretty cool, but wish it had room for spare carts or something. The tanks are really small, maybe 1mil or less. Let me know how it goes with this system, I may get one.


 
   
   
  Yeh will do bud!
   
  Im not sure if you understood, And Ill get more pics up later.
  Basically going from right to left, This is how the pack is layed out - 
   
  slot 5. Whole E-Cig ( Battery and cart )
  slot 4. battery on charge ( Battery on its own inverted )
  slot 3. spare cart
  slot 2. spare cart
  slot 1. spare cart
   
  Plus unlike the older XL the new version has a whole cartomizer instead of Atty and cart.
  However, The mouth piece can be removed I reckon, And if so its probably refillable.....


----------



## pseudohippy

I understood. You have a spot for the entire thing, battery and cart still assembled to fit in, right? I do like the eroll though because you can charge it while still assembled. I love having an atty with a tank also. The kit I used to have you needed to disassemble just to store it each time. With the eroll you just pop it in and out and never take it apart and it charges right when you pop it in. I think a hybrid of the eroll and the one you have would be best.
   
  So what I did is got two eroll kits and foam taped them together like an amp to a player. That way I have one charged and one ready to use all the time. It pretty comical though lol. Here are a couple pics


----------



## thoughtcriminal

What's up fellow vapers? Any other drippers in here?


----------



## pseudohippy

Quote: 





thoughtcriminal said:


> What's up fellow vapers? Any other drippers in here?


 

 lol, all I can hear in my head when I read your post is the Vaping Greek starting his review videos or vape show 
   
  I used to be a dripper a long while back with the 306, especially when the DCA306 came out. Now I use my Oddy Drip mode occasionally and a HH.357, but I probably wont replace it when it finally dies. I gotta admit, there are some pretty nice dripping atty's coming out these days though. Ebarron, the Ice dripper or the one that works with the killer and even the Igo-L/S.  What are you using for dripping?


----------



## thoughtcriminal

I always preferred the good old fashioned 901 w/bonuts. I used most every kind of filler carto (burned out too quick), vivi nova (good but never quite there. Cotton wick helps a lot when I got it right) ego-t (not that bad for me but couldn't handle the power). I now only vape on occasion with diy 100%vg zero nic. I'd love to get a good dual coil rebuild able (drip or genesis tank) as the DCC always gave me the best texture for the 1/2day before they burnt out


----------



## Snarff

Anyone ever use the Young June lavatube, I can get it from DHGate for $50, or does anyone know a cheaper place to get one
  Is there a better variable voltage ecig ?
   
  Thanks


----------



## pseudohippy

Yes, there are many better. That particular APV is a good bit dated. My problem with them was their longevity. That said its still a nice APV and may work a long time and it will certainly do the job but I would look more into something like the new LavaTube or even better a Vamo or SVT. There is also the Zmax V3 that looks super nice, even a telescoping model.


----------



## MoneIntuitive

i'm also with golden short Marlboros.


----------



## bgtrance

Camel Crush.  Before that it was the Marlboro lights.  But then again, I smoke 1 pack per week just to curb with the cravings sometime.


----------



## Amesthehooligan

Quit as well. Formerly a fan of Parliaments, but when my tastebuds matured, I realized how nasty they were. Moved on to Marlboro reds and then stopped. The money's going towards better hobbies now anyway.


----------



## elbastardo

I pack my own. Farmers Gold. Cost .97 cents a pack. Leaves me enough money to...ahem...indulge in my not so cheap hobbies. If I don't feel like packing, then it's Marlboro Blacks. Tried Natural American Spirit yesterday...not worth the price.


----------



## Aevum

As long as you can find decent tubes to fill, i think packing your own is best,
  
 Just the pain when some bum on the street asks you for a cig after all that hard work


----------



## lightningfarron

a fan of lucky strike red and dunhill mild here.


----------



## calipilot227

Quitting smoking is easy. I've quit five times this year! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Half a pack of Camel 99's a day is where I'm at currently, I refuse to let myself smoke more than that.


----------



## TimSchirmer

For me it depends where i am. I've cut down to like 3 cigarettes a week now so I'm proud of myself! I'd rather smoke 3 or 4 really damn good cigs per week than chainsmoke Marlboros. To me they taste like hot dirt.
  
 Anyways:

 United Statesimitrino Botschafter, Nat Sherman MCD, then American Spirits (my standards go down as they get harder to find)
 Colombia: Lucky Strikes
 Panama: Dunhill Red
 France & Germany: Gauloises (they taste terrible but you feel like Serge Gainsbourg in a whorehouse when you smoke them)


----------



## kaixax555

Casual smoker here

Personal preference being Malboro Black Menthol and Malboro Gold. Next Chill is pretty decent but too chilly for me, Winston Red Classic is a tad harsh lol


----------



## preslavnikov

Marlboro Light, thinking of quitting .


----------



## jaybo1

i normally smoke marlboro light. or benson n hedges. One of the places i spin at is an annex to the main building and as such is the smoking area. when im working i got through a whole pack almost in two hours, but thats coz i light one, put it down, get busy with a mix, customers annoying me for requests etc, then by the time i come back to the ashtray the ciggie is burned out!


----------



## xsk3l3t0rx

i dont normally smoke, but when i go to canada i buy a few packs of djarum black cloves. here in the land of the free, we cant buy flavored cigarettes anymore.... so much for freedom....


----------



## ExpiredLabel

For any peeps looking for good quality smokes I would encourage you to look into Hestia Tobacco. I believe those whom truly appreciate a good smoke will be hard pressed to find something so convenient and well thought out (in terms of the type of paper used to roll the tobacco).

 I've tried em personally and quite like em to the point of them being the ONLY smokes I get unless I find organic virgina flue cured whole leaf with my other organic whole leaves of choice (which is kinda hard to come by reliably)


----------



## HiyakeIchirou

Before I quit I used to smoke red Marlboro and the occasional menthol.


----------



## HiFiChris

*I am a non-smoker*, but was on a seminar some time ago and one guy, his name was Julian (I remembered it as there were at least two other Julians in our group), he smoked menthol cigarettes. By then I didn't know that said cigarettes had a capsule within the filter which one could squeeze till it breaks to release the menthol flavour. Quite an interesting fact, as I didn't know that menthol cigarettes could also be smoked without the flavour if desired.


----------



## HiyakeIchirou

hifichris said:


> *I am a non-smoker*, but was on a seminar some time ago and one guy, his name was Julian (I remembered it as there were at least two other Julians in our group), he smoked menthol cigarettes. By then I didn't know that said cigarettes had a capsule within the filter which one could squeeze till it breaks to release the menthol flavour. Quite an interesting fact, as I didn't know that menthol cigarettes could also be smoked without the flavour if desired.




Not all menthol types have that capsule though.


----------



## Time Diver

When I woke up from a long comma that lasted for months, I could imagine holding a cigarette and smoking it and having that fear of being discovered by a Nurse. I think it is bad if someone smoked too much, there is a limit to everything in this life even life itself isn't eternal and I hope there are a good cigarettes and fine tobacco products in the afterlife.


----------



## Pokemonn

I quit smoking 6 month ago! I recommend everyone to quit smoking. I just want people long life.


----------



## ExpiredLabel

I just started back up again, throw caution to the wind and smoke em if you got em!!!


 Also Check out Hestia cigarettes, they will take care of you as you get your beats on


----------



## fuego

Red Marlboro smoker here


----------



## pseudohippy

Still vaping instead of smoking, but with my epipes


----------

